# Help with Cerekote finishes?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*With Tim off radar do any of you know where I can get some guns coated near Gulf Breeze or Ft Walton? *


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure panhandle powder coating does, as well as other finish services.

http://www.panpowder.com/services.html


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Thats who Ive been looking at. I accidentaly started a thread about them in Politics section, LOL.*

*Do you know how their pricing is? Their gallery looks good.*


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I haven't personally used their services but routinely hear good things about their work.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Thanks, I'll check em out.*


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Turtle, check out cwgs.info. Its my neighbor at custom weaponry gunsmith. His names Jeremy and he's a class 3 FFL that does Duracoate. Pm me and I'll pm u his number. Located in Navarre. Check out his gallery of the coatings he's done. He's badass


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a gun I also want to get done. Any other information?


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Just got my benchmade knife back from tim at baywatch did a nice job will post pics if interested matches my glock


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

I've used full range coatings(part of panhandle that does ceracoat). They did an awesome job. Had a 1911 done that was badly holster worn and it came back looking like new.


----------

